# openshirts.com??



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thinking of putting a website together where buyers can upload their own designs, and or chose from our stock designs.. I do not want to spend a lot of money,,, right now just need something to start out with. I saw this openshirts on youtube, it looked pretty impressive... Would that be a good direction for me to go?


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm working on my site and while OpenT-Shirts isn't difficult, you still need to know how to setup hosting and databases along with editing PHP, tpl, and css files, adding new products efficiently and setting everything up. 

You can pay them or people like me to help which is usually a good idea if you don't have any web dev experience.

Sent from my Galaxy S5 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply... I think I can handle that part with the aid of my son, who is an IT guy... mostly I was wondering if I have to purchase a bunch of plugins,, which could add up some...


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Then you should be good to go. I do use some third-party extensions to automate SEO (SEO Pack Po), make it easy to quickly edit all of my products from the list view (Admin Quick Edit Pro), and I will soon be purchasing a couple more from OpenTShirts and an OpenTShirts extension developer who has a few helpful extensions for adding embroidery capabilities.

Oh I also have the Journal template which is very common and highly configurable. While OpenCart is moving to 2.0, I'd recommend sticking with 1.5.6.4 for a little while as many extensions will not be ready for 2.0 until it's formally released.


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

I thought I was good to go too,,, however when we downloaded openCart latest vs openshirt was not compatible, so it did not recognized openCart.. my question is which version of openCart and which version of openshirt do I want to install so that they are compatible and Vq Mod,, Also of not having to purchase a hosting site as of yet we installed WampServer64 so that I could play, and getting use to it before upload it a hosting site...


----------



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

I've tried to call opentshirts a couple times and left messages and gotten no return call. Really interested in they're system though


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

We just installed opencart/opentshirts. I watched just about every video I could find to do the istallation, finally got it installed. I am now working on the graphic design part, and how the banners will look, this part will take me sometime to do. By the way it wont do any good to contact opentshirt, since it is a free web application you pretty well on your own here... However if you let them host your site they will include a few things in the price they show on their site and they will do most of the installation work for you. I have the site running on localhost WAMPSERVER offline.. this way I can play with the software get use to it before I hosted on some hosting site..


----------



## Chiaya424 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info.I sooo needed this because i am looking into doing the same with open cart and opentshirts. Now maybe I can breathe from all the research i have been doing.


----------



## robchef (Jul 29, 2021)

Chiaya424 said:


> Thanks for the info.I sooo needed this because i am looking into doing the same with open cart and opentshirts. Now maybe I can breathe from all the research i have been doing.


is openshirt still on the go ???


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

The website isn't avialble


----------

